# Certificate for local-bay.contacts.msn.com



## thoron (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anybody know what this is? I've been using Pidgin as my IM client for MSN contacts for a while now, and when I went to to check my MSN/hotmail email account I suddenly got a notice from Pidgin asking if I wanted to accept a certificate from local-bay.contacts.msn.com. I accepted it cause my link to MSN through Pidgin was disconnected aand it reconnected when it was accepted. Why would I need to allow a new certificate if I already have it in my certificate list and its not set to expire till 2015?

Update: It asked me to accept the certificate again even though I had already accepted it, the info looked to be the same so why does it need me to accept it twice?


----------



## Runefox (Jan 18, 2013)

Check your clock - Is the time and date correct?

Also, this can sometimes happen on corporate or school networks that inspect HTTPS traffic.


----------



## thoron (Jan 18, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Check your clock - Is the time and date correct?
> 
> Also, this can sometimes happen on corporate or school networks that inspect HTTPS traffic.



Yeah, they are. I'm wondering if it happened because of the impending merger of MSN and Skype? Yesterday I wasn't able to chat with a friend of mine who had merged his account with skype, it too over ten attemps to get the IM through on pidgin, even when he was logged in and showing that he was available (at least he said his status was set as such) it wasn't showing him as logged in.

Question, if the certificate isn't right, can it severly hamper an IMs ability to work and send messages?


----------



## thoron (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd love to get my last question answered:

If a certificate isn't right can it severly hamper an IMs ability to work and send messages?


----------

